# Looking For Info



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey All,

I'm considering pulling the trigger on a new 2013 Allroad with the Premium Plus Pkg. One question I have is, I have two Greyhounds and its key the vehicle is big enough for them. 

Could someone who has one do me a huge favor and take three measurements for me when you get a chance? I'd really appreciate it.

1) Length of cargo area from the rear hatch to the back of the FRONT seats with the rear seat lowered flat.
2) Width of the cargo area
3) Height of the cargo area from the floor to the roof liner where the rear seats would be folded down.

Thanks so much :thumbup:


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

I found this picture online that answers some of your questions:










It doesn't show the distance from the hatch to the front seats though.


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks GOto60 for the diagram. Just need one more measurement.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

fleuger99 said:


> Thanks GOto60 for the diagram. Just need one more measurement.


which? I thought I covered them


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

I have a 65lb pitbull (real killer  ) and she fits back there with the rear seats up with no problem. That would be the same if I had two of them that size. Oh wait... the puppy is still growing, but will probably be that size soon.


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

16v said:


> which? I thought I covered them


That was posted before you emailed me the measurements


----------

